# Hydro fluids iced up



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 1954 TO 20 and have had issues with water in the hydro fluids The tractor was parked outside prior to me buying it so I assume the water in the system is from this. Today I pulled the large drain plug and what came out was a thick goo that looked like butterscotch pudding. My question is, it seems like there are 3 drain plugs is my assumption correct? I live in northern Michigan where winters are cold and I do not have access to a heated garage. I park it inside now but with no heat. If I pull those plugs how do I get all the iced up hydro fluid out of the system?


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Could you get your hands on a kerosene type blast heater. Aim it at the tranny/block but be careful you don't place it to close as to catch something on fire.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've used a tarp, a tiger torch (weed burner)with a 20# propane bottle and a couple of lengths of old stove pipe, and an elbow. The stove pipe and elbow direct the heat under the tractor, and keeps the flame well away from the tractor. The tarp helps hold the heat in, and if you do it right, you can work under the tarp to keep a bit warm. Don't leave it unattended... I saw a guy do that with his dump truck.... burnt it up! Had the torch too close.
See DrBaileys thread on shed fire!


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Next question is, if I put deisal fuel in the case to break up and remove the water, can I start and run the tractor for a minute to ensure it gets into all areas


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

smithed said:


> Thanks for the help guys. Next question is, if I put deisal fuel in the case to break up and remove the water, can I start and run the tractor for a minute to ensure it gets into all areas


I have no idea but that doesn't sound like a wise thing to do to me. I would heat it up and drain everything out. Following that, maybe you could find some sacrificial gear oil and refill, drive a bit and dump. If you dump diesel fuel in there then you will constantly have some residue remaining to get rid off that may compromise your new gear oil.


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks boss hog. 
I had heard somewhere that guys had done this with the deisal but cannot remember where. 
Makes sense though that the fuel would then contaminate the new hydro oil and may wash out bearings etc. 
storm came in last night so today it is around zero making it harder to get warm. Should have done this yesterday when it was forty out.


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok funny story. I went out today to start working on this issue only to discover that my 2.5 gallon bucket did not hold the 6 gallons that emptied out yesterday. There are 3 drains. One is a large nut and the other 2 are operated by a screw driver. They are like a petcock. Well I fiddled with one of them the other day and must have left itn the drain position. With the temps at 40 degrees yesterday it must have loosed up the ice and allowedit to drain. Now I need to buy a bunch of oil dry after I get the tractor moved


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

One other question on this. I have been told that there is a filter for the hydro fluids. Where would I find this. My IT manual does not show any filter or screen. I have to say the manual I have is a bit to be desired if you are not tractor savy. I need a tech manual for dummies to point out the simple things


----------



## bosshogg (Aug 6, 2012)

Your tractor may not have a filter or internal screen. If you can't find one looking around underneath it probably doesn't have any. Not sure when they started installing filters on the transmissions. My straight transmission 2004 Kubota has a single transmission filter while the hydrostatic drive tractors have 2 filters.


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks bosshogg.


----------

